# Game 15: Pistons @ Nets--11.30.05



## ToddMacCulloch11

*@ * 
*
Game 15
Detroit Pistons @ New Jersey Nets
Wednesday November 30th, 2005
7:300 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WBBR
Nets Record: 7-7**


Probable Starters:*
    

    
Click Picture for Player Profile

After a 2-3 road trip, the Nets will return home to take on the team with the NBA's best record, the Detroit Pistons.

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Pistons*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 20.4</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Richard Hamilton 20.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 8.90</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Ben Wallace 12.40</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 6.8</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Chauncey Billups 8.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 2.00</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Rasheed Wallace 1.92</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 1.07</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Ben Wallace 1.92</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Antoine Wright/Linton Johnson III 100%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Jason Maxiell 64.3%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 50.0%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Richard Hamilton 47.1%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 100%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Chauncey Billups 90.3%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>8-7</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>7-7</td><td>.5</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>5-8</td><td>8</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>4-9</td><td>9</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>1-14</td><td>1</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>10-2</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>8-6</td><td>3</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>8-7</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>9-4</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>8-4</td><td>2</td><tr align=center><td>Chicago Bulls</td><td>7-5</td><td>3</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>7-6</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>Orlando Magic</td><td>7-7</td><td>4</td></table>


*Previous Games:*
n/a


*Upcoming Games:*
January 31st, @ NJ
February 14th, @ DET
March 26th, @ DET​


----------



## justasking?

In my opinion, this would be a difficult game for the Nets. I am hoping that the 2 wins would somehow give the Nets the momentum. 

It would be awesome to win 3 in a row. :angel: :angel: 

Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## L

we lose
our D sux and their offense is really good.
our offense sux b/c no one on our team is driving to the basket!


----------



## eddymac

I hope we beat the Pistons this would be a way to show the NBA that the Nets are on the come up.


----------



## Vinsane

we lose


----------



## Dooch

This could be a long game if we do not play defense whatsoever. If we play defense and get out on the break against the Detroit Pistons then I think we have a chance. Lets Go Nets!! Great job again on the game thread ToddMacCulloch11.


----------



## VCFSO2000

I really think we win this game.


----------



## Dooch

VCFSO2000 said:


> I really think we win this game.


I am hoping for Upset Central and hoping as well as others for the New Jersey Nets to pull out a victory against the Detroit Pistons at home. We have been playing good basketball on our home floor, hopefully we continue the trend against the red-hot Pistons.


----------



## Aurelino

Good thing Lindsey Hunter won't be playing. He gives the Nets a lot of problems.


----------



## Dooch

I want to see Darko Milicic attempt to go up against Nenad Krstic. Nenad will own Darko.


----------



## JCB

I think we lose, but not by much. We're playing at home and we match up well with the Pistons every time we play them. However, this is the new look Pistons with Flip Saunders leading the way.


----------



## VC_15

if we win this game, it will help us gain some respect around the league.


----------



## justasking?

VC_15 said:


> if we win this game, it will help us gain some respect around the league.


Very true. :cheers:


----------



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23

Dooch said:


> I want to see Darko Milicic attempt to go up against Nenad Krstic. Nenad will own Darko.


yeh but wallace will own kristic Dooch.


pistons win by 10+


----------



## Dooch

#15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 said:


> *yeh but wallace will own kristic Dooch.*
> 
> 
> pistons win by 10+


True. You never know Ben Wallace is not really known for his scoring, he is known for rebounding and defense. Nenad Krstic can use the mid-range game all day against Ben Wallace and force him to run out and contest his shots. I think that Lawrence Frank will make the change and put Jason Collins on Ben Wallace, and put Nenad Krstic on Rasheed Wallace which is not good because Rasheed has range and can use his perimeter game if he gets hot. So either way our frontcourt needs to step up in a huge way. Same goes with the backcourt. Have to play with a 110% effort to win. Go Nets!


----------



## SeaNet

I am very much looking forward to this game. Nets always have played the Pistons tough, even last year when we were severely undermanned. We have no fear of them, and its a beautiful thing to watch us take it to them.

As much as the Pistons are our hated rivals, I have to say I really like this team. They play ball the right way, and how can anyone not love Ben Wallace?


----------



## VC_15

SeaNet said:


> I am very much looking forward to this game. Nets always have played the Pistons tough, even last year when we were severely undermanned. We have no fear of them, and its a beautiful thing to watch us take it to them.
> 
> As much as the Pistons are our hated rivals, I have to say I really like this team. They play ball the right way, and how can anyone not love Ben Wallace?



Ben wallace is just everywhere on the court, collins and kristi c better practice boxing or ben is gonna have a field day against them!!!. I always play with the east in NBA live 2006, and ben gets me all offensive rebounds and putbacks!!


----------



## theKidd-5

we gonna get owned!!!! =]


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I haven't been around in a while, but I'm going to have a nice sized cup of Homer (Purple) Drink.....The ingrediants are Sugar,Water, & of course Purple..... :biggrin:.......I want that Purple Stuff.....Nets come out on top with a hard fought victory against the Pistons tomorrow night....92-89!


----------



## NetsQuad

The only games which Detroit lost in this season so far are against Wizards and Mavs and in both game their opponent score close to 120. 
11/25/05 L 120-114 (OT) vs Washington 
11/19/05 L 119-82 @ Dallas
In order to defeat them, Nets need very good team offense and decent team defence efforts. Rebounding will be the key and I believe, Collins/Jacson will be the match-up against Ben and kristic/Cliffy will play against Sheed. Going to be tough for Nets but we are hopeful for W.
Go Nets Go!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

I had a bad dream about this game today.... At one point we were down 6x to 3x so....hopefully I don't have ESP in my dreams.


----------



## HB

Woohooo the real test finally has come. All that talk about being a contender will be put to test right now. The nets already lost against two of the elites in the East, maybe they can make it up with this one.


----------



## Aurelino

Can VC chase Hamilton ? Can Krstic handle the Wallaces? That will determine the game. Everything else will even out.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I'm interested in seeing if Kidd can keep up what he's been doing. The last 2 games of the roadtrip he averaged 24.0 points, 8.5 rebounds, and 8.0 assists. If he can play like that again, that could cause some trouble for the Pistons.


----------



## Dooch

Hopefully we can establish ourselves and get our offense rolling, drop a good percentage of our shots. We have to go up against the defense of the Detroit Pistons so we are going to have to play very well on both the offensive and defensive sides of the ball. The Detroit Pistons fuel their offense off of their defense. We have to take it into the paint hard and draw a lot of fouls this game, maybe get Rasheed Wallace with a technical foul and get him ejected. :biggrin:


----------



## drj5

After 2 good wins, I am looking forward to this game. I hope the Nets can get another good win.

Go Nets! :clap:


----------



## justasking?

I cant wait for this game! I hope we win... please. :angel: :angel: 

Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## Dooch

The game is beginning very shortly, Lets GO Nets! :clap:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I will say this about tonights game and this is usually my montra for every game, but more so tonight since we are playing the Pistons with their advantage in the front court......The Nets have to attack the rim, and get the Pistons Front line into early foul trouble, and continue to attack and take it strong to the rim and make the Reff's blow the whistle, and get to the Free thrown line.......It's that's simple.......As a team collectivly if we become Jump shot happy then I believe the game will get out of hand and be in favor of the Pistons.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nice...Ian is doing the game tonight.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Nice...Ian is doing the game tonight.


 and even nicer...Mark Jackson is not.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Cliffy v. McDyess.... big men off the bench


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Man I'm so upset and disappointed that I'm not there for Nascar Night....


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Man I'm so upset and disappointed that I'm not there for Nascar Night....


 It didn't look like many people were there..


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I was being sarcastic, but I wouldn't doubt that you're right....This is CAA we're talking about!


----------



## GM3

Detroit up 5-0 early on.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Sheed hits to start the game.

Kidd off on a jumper...and sheed hits a three. Pistons up 5-0 early.


----------



## DetroitDiesel

No offense to the nets fans, but I have very little respect for any game kristic may or may not allegedly have. Nets jump shooters are going to have to come up big if they want to pull off the upset tonight.


----------



## Dooch

Not good so far. We need to play defense and stop letting open shots form for the Detroit Pistons.


----------



## GM3

Krstic blocked by Sheed


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince misses, rebound by big ben...

Ben misses at the other end, rebound RJ....Nenad is blocked downlow...

Billups misses a 3, rebound by collins...who knocks down a long jumper. Pistons up 5-2


----------



## GM3

Carter takes a bad 3, wtf was that?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Early on the Nets are doing exactly what I hoped they wouldn't do.......Shoot Jumpers!.......Gotta attack!


----------



## Vincanity15311

n e one watchin HD... theres a sound delay lol


----------



## Dooch

Jason Collins hits the 1st shot for the New Jersey Nets, even though the New Jersey Nets still trail by 5.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Billups hits a lay up...

Nets can't hit, billups misses at the other end...

Collins misses from the top of the key...Pistons turn it over. 7-2 Detroit.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Lousy pass by Carter - picked off


----------



## GM3

Collins missed, Pistons turnover, nets turnover


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets turn it over...Kidd steals it from Billups.

RJ drives and is fouled by Sheed, going to the line...hits both.

Pistons up 7-4


----------



## Dooch

Richard Jefferson makes a pair of free throws, Nets to within 3. Cmon Nets!


----------



## Vinsane

i can tell by how vince is playing we will need kidd and rj to have good games go nets


----------



## GM3

11-4 Pistons, Nets take TO


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Nenad's looking tentative


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Prince misses...pistons get it back and ben wallace lays it in...

Collins misses a long jumper, rebound detroit...Sheed airballs it to Kidd

Nenad turns it over in the post and rip lays it in.

Time out Nets. 6:41 left in the first, Pistons up 11-4


----------



## Vincanity15311

we're playin like fecal matter


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

who just saw Rip Blow right past VC on the break just now.....Now that was just sad!


----------



## Dooch

The New Jersey Nets trail the Detroit Pistons, 11-4 and the Nets call timeout. Cmon Nets pick up the play. :curse:


----------



## mjm1

someone tell me why collins currently has the most fg attempts!?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vincanity15311 said:


> we're playin like fecal matter


 pretty much.


----------



## mjm1

Dooch said:


> The New Jersey Nets trail the Detroit Pistons, 11-4 and the Nets call timeout. Cmon Nets pick up the play. :curse:


The detroit pistons are the defending eastern conference champions, and have the best record in the nba.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

mjm1 said:


> someone tell me why collins currently has the most fg attempts!?


 cause they're letting him have them...ben is backing off from him and letting him shoot. They're shots he can make...he's just not.


----------



## justasking?

Vincanity15311 said:


> we're playin like fecal matter


Yeah... :curse: :curse: 

Come on Nets!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Because Collins has been open with every shot he's taken, but hasn't made all of them.....He's gotta make those open shots.


----------



## Vincanity15311

good work collins


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince misses, rebound Collins..can't hit...Wallace gets it...

Defensive 3 seconds called on the Nets...Billups hits. 12-4 Pistons.


----------



## Vinsane

well lets hope we beat raptors on saturday


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Collins knocks it away from Prince....

Kidd misses a three, rebound by Big Ben....

Rip hits a jumper...14-4 Pistons.


----------



## justasking?

This is terrible!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: 

Come on Nets!!! You guys are better than that!!!


----------



## HB

Intimidation is a sad thing


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Someone remember that the closer you get to the rim the easier it'll be......Still early, but unless they attack the rim this will be a long night.


----------



## Dooch

Nenad Krstic on the tip-in, Nets need to play defense I do not know what we are doing.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad misses, and tips it back in. Pistons up 14-6

Prince misses, rebound Kidd...who misse a jumper...

Rebound Prince...Rip loses it.

Vince drives....shoots into the bottom of the hoop, gets it back and dunks it. Pistons up 14-8


----------



## Vincanity15311

mister -25 +/- rating has entered the game


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter ON THE DUNK! Rip Hamilton at the other end. 16-8 Pistons, Nets down 8.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Dooch said:


> Nenad Krstic on the tip-in, Nets need to play defense I do not know what we are doing.


Another screen that VC doesn't hustle to get through....Anyway at RJ is taking it to the rim, but the rest of the team needs to cut the Jump shooting and go to the rim.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Rip hits a jumper..16-8...

RJ draws a foul, going to the line for 2...hits both. 16-10 Pistons. McInnis in for Kidd, Cliffy in for Collins.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Man.....I'm changing the word from offense to "awfense" because the Nets is so god awful.


----------



## Vinsane

jefferson will be player of the game


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Weird deja vu feeling from last April...


----------



## Dooch

Richard Jefferson makes a pair of free throws. Play defense Nets. Cmon.


----------



## Jizzy

Man this sucks. I actauly thought we'd win to.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Billups hits a open three...19-10...

Nenad with a crazy spin move/drive and lays it in...19-12...

Prince hits a three in the corner...Pistons up 22-12...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ misses...prince hits at the other end.

Time out nets.

Pistons up 24-12 2:15 left in the first.


----------



## Dooch

Chauncey Billups and Tayshaun Prince hit back-to-back three pointers. We NEED to play Defense. 20 second timeout New Jersey. Nets down by 12, 24-12.


----------



## Vincanity15311

I must say... Every team makes their run


----------



## Jizzy

Do we have anything called homecort advantage.


----------



## Vinsane

There is no way we are one of the top teams in the east we get handled by det and ind when shaq comes back the heat will be way better than us then you goy cleveland, philly, and then orlando i am sorry to say guys but we will finish at 7th or 8th in the east


----------



## Dooch

Maybe we could actually attempt to play defense instead of giving Chauncey Billups and the Detroit Pistons open looks from everywhere, beyond the perimeter.


----------



## jarkid

Pistons is really a good team, it's good to compete with them.


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter hits the jumper off the feed from Richard Jefferson. Carlos Arroyo in for Chauncey Billups.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter drives and hits...24-14 Pistons....

McDyess misses...McInnis can't hit at the other end, but it goes out off the Pistons....Vince throws it away....

Hamilton hits a the other end...26-14...

Nenad hits a hook in the lan...26-16


----------



## Jizzy

Please stop making excuses for this team. If we are a top team then how come we can't even compete with Detroit. This is just pathetic.


----------



## Dooch

Rip Hamilton with the lay-up. Nenad Krstic off the feed from Jeff McInnis. Zoran Planinic into the game for Vince Carter.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Offensive foul called on Big Ben...Comes up a little limpy...Darko in for him...

RJ drives and hits and gets fouled by Darko...hits the FT...26-19 Pistons.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hamilton hits a quick shot at the other end...

Zoran banks one in at the buzzer to end the first!

End of the First.
Pistons 28
Nets 21


----------



## Dooch

Richard Jefferson off the feed from Zoran Planinic. Marc Jackson into the ballgame. Richard Jefferson also hits on the free throw. Rip Hamilton with another jumper. 28-21 at the end of the 1st quarter.


----------



## ghoti

Zoran and McInnis can do something important - get their own shots.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Ian Eagle: "Good usage of the word 'secondarily'"

:rofl:

Man, these Kroatians live for clutch shots. Toni Kukoc, now Z.


----------



## Vinsane

Rip will score 30+
Chauncey will score 20+
Prince will score 15+


----------



## HB

All jokes aside, Vince is really due for a big game. He needs to take it to the pistons


----------



## Dooch

Zoran Planinic hit on the shot at the buzzer. I love it he did that against the Utah Jazz too. :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Ian Eagle: "Good usage of the word 'secondarily'"
> :rofl:


:laugh: that was pretty good.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I hope he does...with the pistons bigs off the floor, the Nets have to take advantage.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Cliff hits to start the second...28-23 Pistons...

McInnis steals it, zoran misses, RJ tips it in! 28-25...

Rip is fouled under the hoop by Zoran....hits both. 30-25...


----------



## Dooch

Richard Jefferson with another 2. Someone needs to step up and guard Rip Hamilton. Cmon we are still in this!


----------



## Jizzy

VC is making me mad as anything. He needs to fricken take shots and play with heart.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Cliff's shot goes in and out...rebound Darko...

Aaroyo misses, its batted around...zoran gets it...

Tried a lob to RJ, but it was too high...

Rip misses, foul called on Evans.


----------



## Dooch

Clifford Robinson cannot convert on the jumper, offensive foul on Marc Jackson. 5-point defecit.


----------



## Vinsane

vince go for a freakin layup already


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Cliff misses on the baseline...loose ball foul called on Jackson...Vince coming back in for RJ....

Rip misses...rebound Jackson (who brings the ball up the court?!?!)...

Vince with a fancy move, misses...rebound Evans...Arroyo misses...rebound Vince...

VC dunks it off the pass from Jackson! 30-27 Pistons.


----------



## justasking?

Yes... now start playing some defense Nets!!!

Go Nets!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter finishes WITH THE DUNK again! 30-27 Pistons, New Jersey Nets only down by 3. Keep playing defense Nets, keep fighting! :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Man...first jackson brings the ball up court, then he drives and dishes a no look pass to vince.

Is that Mark Jackson or Marc Jackson out there?! ha ha ha


----------



## mjm1

jizzy said:


> VC is making me mad as anything. He needs to fricken take shots and play with heart.


jizzy its amazing how you find new ways to annoy me. You have got to be one of the more negative posters here.


----------



## Phenom Z28

These are the Nets I love.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

justasking? said:


> Yes... now start playing some defense Nets!!!
> 
> Go Nets!!! :banana: :banana:


 Zoran played really nice D on Evans at the other end, and Vince was good on Rip.


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Man...first jackson brings the ball up court, then he drives and dishes a no look pass to vince.
> 
> Is that Mark Jackson or Marc Jackson out there?! ha ha ha


 :yes: :yes: :laugh:


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Zoran played really nice D on Evans at the other end, and Vince was good on Rip.


Oh yea.. he he.. I meant continue playing defense! :biggrin: 

Go Nets!! :banana:


----------



## Dooch

Jason Kidd into the game for Zoran Planinic. Vince Carter off the feed from Jeff McInnis.


----------



## HB

Ata boy Vince, bout time you woke up


----------



## justasking?

VC with consecutive baskets!!

Nets up 31-30!!!

Go NEts!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

This is the Vince I love!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

McDyess turns it over...

Vince drives and nails a fancy layup! One point game 30-29

Evans misses, rebound Kidd...

Vince hits over evans in the paint! Nets take the lead, 31-30!

Time out Pistons


----------



## justasking?

This is what we all hoped to see... :clap: :clap: 

Go Nets!!! We can win this!!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## VC_15

Are we seeying vc from last year!!!!!!! let's go boy thats what io want. it looks easy when he decides to drive !!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hbwoy said:


> Ata boy Vince, bout time you woke up


 If he plays like this all the time, that'll end all the trade threads :biggrin:


----------



## HB

Seems Vinsane only posts negative things about Vince


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> If he plays like this all the time, that'll end all the trade threads :biggrin:


 :yes: :laugh:


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter off the feed from Jeff McInnis and the New Jersey Nets take the lead with 6:39 left in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jackson called for his second foul....Prince misses, rebound McInnis...

McInnis misses a floater...rebound McDyess...

Jackson with the big block on McDyess!

Vince hits a spin move over prince! Nets up 33-30


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I'm just going to give myself a pat on the back becuase I'll continue to say it when we as a team (VC included) attack the rim we're a very good team.....But we have to continue to attack.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vince the post up and minihook! Go Nets!


----------



## justasking?

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> This is the Vince I love!


Yeah! This is the VC we all missed! Go VC! :clap: 

Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## Jizzy

I just hope VC doesn't cool off.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Prince hits a shot and ends the nets run...33-32 Nets...

Vince finds kidd right under the hoop for an easy layin! 35-32

Prince throws it away...5:04 left in the 2nd.


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter off the feed from Jason Kidd. Tayshaun Prince converts for the Pistons. Ben Wallace back into the game for Detroit 35-32 Nets!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince spins and misses in the paint...out off the pistons...2 seconds left on the shot clock...Jackson just misses...rebound Sheed...

Sheed hits a three and ties it up 35-35.


----------



## justasking?

Tied game 35 all!

Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## GM3

RJ and Plannic are getting ready to get back in


----------



## Petey

Finally my cable is back!

Jeez, having so many cable problems...

RJ and Carter look like they are having solid numbers out there.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Cmon Mark Jackson. Please score


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

By the way Ian and Mcgraw have good chemistry today!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jackson hits a baseline jumper off a pick and roll...37-35 Nets...

Rip misses...out off Big Ben...Krstic, Collins and RJ come in for McInnis, Robinson and Jackson....

Kidd misses a 3..rebound Prince....

Ben misses a turnaround...rebound RJ....who hits a jumper. 39-35 Nets...


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses the 3, Prince with the board.

Nets up 2.

Wallace over Collins, Misses, Kidd with the board, RJ setting up the offense, Jefferson hits!

Nets up 4.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Rasheed Wallace ties the game at 35 with the 3-pointer, Marc Jackson for 2. Nets ball, Nenad Krstic back into the game. Richard Jefferson hits the jumper, 39-35 New Jersey Nets.


----------



## justasking?

Rj hits! Nets up 39-35!!!


----------



## theKidd-5

just go home..... soo how we going????


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> By the way Ian and Mcgraw have good chemistry today!


 Yes they do...they are working well with eachother. I'd gladly take them over Mark and Marv anyday.


----------



## Jizzy

This win would be so big.


----------



## Phenom Z28

It's good to see RJ make that shot. Just one more weapon.


----------



## Petey

Hey did Vinsane give up already?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

theKidd-5 said:


> just go home..... soo how we going????


 Started off not so good, but the Nets have played very well this quarter. Vince started getting into the flow


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Also Big Ups to the 2nd Unit.....Mjax,Zoran,McNasty, & Uncle Cliffy for helping with the come back!


----------



## AUNDRE

Nets up 4......

:clap:


were looking good so far


----------



## Dooch

New Jersey Nets lead the Detroit Pistons by a score of 39-35. Vince Carter with 12 points and Richard Hamilton also with 12 points.


----------



## justasking?

theKidd-5 said:


> just go home..... soo how we going????


We were down by 12 in the first quarter, then things started going well in the 2nd half. WE started playing defense, VC started hitting... etc.

Now we're up 39-35!! :clap: 

Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## justasking?

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Also Big Ups to the 2nd Unit.....Mjax,Zoran,McNasty, & Uncle Cliffy for helping with the come back!


Yes... I agree. :clap: They are doing well!! :clap:


----------



## Vincanity15311

VC's shot cudnt get n e closer


----------



## theKidd-5

=D!!! good to see the nets playing good ball..... but i have a feeling the 3rd quater will **** us up!!


----------



## Vinsane

vince goin back to jumpers nenad with the off. board


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Billups misses a long jumper...

Vince has a three go in and out...rebound nenad, draws a foul on sheed

Sheed hit with a technical!

Vince misses the technical...Nenad hits both of his. Nets up 41-35


----------



## Real

Technical on Rasheed!!! 

Carter misses free throw.

Nets-41
Pistons-35


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Good From by Curly at the line up 6


----------



## ghoti

DetroitDiesel said:


> No offense to the nets fans, but I have very little respect for any game kristic may or may not allegedly have. Nets jump shooters are going to have to come up big if they want to pull off the upset tonight.


Not sure what this means, but Nenad doesn't seem to be having much trouble getting to the rim.


----------



## Petey

Where was that foul on Krstic?

What crap!

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Nice BS call ReF!......Curly good D you got screwed!


----------



## Jizzy

*Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## theKidd-5

i believe in u!!!!! GOOO NETS!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Sheed misses...a really late whistle on Nenad...defintely a make up call....its 1 of 2...41-36 Nets..

Nenad misses, Kidd miss a three....rebound Billups...

Sheed misses a three...rebound Rip...draws a foul on RJ...


----------



## HB

Petey said:


> Hey did Vinsane give up already?
> 
> -Petey


He only posts to bash Vince


----------



## AUNDRE

damn

RJ has 8 boards......... hes a BEAST


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Alright now smart possession.....Good Job Kidd and Curly!


----------



## theKidd-5

come on kidd show us what u got!!!!


----------



## Petey

Actually the Nets look great in the foul department right now.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Great first half.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Rip hits both...41-38 Nets...

Nenad hits a hook shot...43-38...

Prince answers at the other end...43-40...

Vince drives and hits! Billups misses a long three at the buzzer

Halftime.

Nets 45
Pistons 40


----------



## justasking?

Yeah! VC hits to end the 2nd quarter! 

Nets up 45-40 at the half!

Go Nets!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## Real

Billups misses the last second shot, actually looked kinda like the 2004 Game 5 Shot to force OT, but obviously not the same result. :biggrin: 

***HALFTIME***

Nets-45
Detroit-40
Hope those lucky fans at CAA get to meet Rusty Wallace, what a legend.


----------



## NR 1

GO GO GO :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> Actually the Nets look great in the foul department right now.
> 
> -Petey


I know. Only Jackson has 2 fouls I think. The rest have 1 or none. At least the 2nd quarter was played with smart defense and we avoided getting people into foul trouble early.

Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## theKidd-5

wow we out scored the pistons 24 to 12!! good job nets


----------



## squaleca

cant believe they didnt call a foul on that last play anyways Frank needs VC to watch the first half 100 times over!!! 1st quarter jumper after jumper 2nd quarter post ups cause VC cant not be stopped when hes posting downlow hes the same as amare!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Ah this is a good feeling...I haven't felt this all season.


----------



## AUNDRE

45-40

good first half... hopefully we can keep it up

:cheers:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

This is the game I envisioned when I had some Homer (Purple) Drink.......Attacking the basket and getting into the lane dishing, and playing D.......So as long as the entire team stays focused on the Def end of the court and keeps the energy and comunication going we can win this.......Also the 2nd unit once they get back into the game have to keep that same type of energy they gave Coach Frank in the 2nd quarter that got us back into the game........I just hope they remember to keep going to the rim and they don't start settling for Jumpers.........YOU HEAR ME VC..... :biggrin:


----------



## theKidd-5

good work....now dont f**k it up!!!


----------



## HB

Maybe in games vinsane doesnt post, the nets might actually win


----------



## theKidd-5

i dunno... my boxscore might be wrong but was pistons bench scored yet???


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

WoW 26 to I believe 12 in the paint advantage Nets!......2nd half keep it up!


----------



## Lord-SMX

whos winnin *****!!! Krstic, VC, RJ all have +10 pts!


----------



## Mogriffjr

Some 1st half particulars...

as the foul situation, Marc Jackson has 2...he's the only one with two fouls...RJ, VC, Krstic and Zoran have 1 foul.

McInnis leads the team with 4 assists
RJ leads the team with 9 rebounds (3off)
VC leads the team with 14pts on 7/14 FG's...also chipped in with 2rebs and 2asts
Curly has 10pts on 4/7 shooting.

Nets have 4 turnovers to the Pistons 7...Nets (23-22) board advantage...Nets shooting 42% to the Pistons 39%...Pistons are 4/9 from 3 while the Nets are 0/5...


----------



## Lord-SMX

rj +2


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

47-42 Nets!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jefferson drives and hits to start the second half....

Rip ansers...47-42 Nets

Vince misses...Billups fouled...hits both...47-44 Nets.


----------



## justasking?

Good job Nets!!! Keep up the good D! Nice game from everyone! Hope VC stays hot!! Good job on the boards for RJ! Nice play from Krstic as well. And he's not in foul trouble!!!

Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## Petey

Prince must HATE Jefferson.

Krstic with his 2nd foul 10:42 into the 3rd. Only if he was that well off every game, he'd be an All Star this year.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

nets still up 3~


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Keep attacking!....It isn't Rocket Science it's Basketball!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad loses it...Wallace misses, rebound RJ....

RJ misses...rebound Collins...Vince drives, hits and is fouled!

hits the FT...50-44 Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC and 1!


----------



## Real

Carter is sick, AND 1. 

Foul on Big Ben, Carter with 17 points. 

Nets-50
Detroit-44


----------



## justasking?

VC hits and 1!

Nets up 49-44!


----------



## Lord-SMX

big ben vs VC!!!
winner vc +1~


----------



## Petey

Great play by Carter, going towards the basket and fouled by Wallace!

Who would had though driving would result in better production?

Hits the FT. Nets up 6.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

up 6


----------



## Petey

Hey... Carter, Jefferson and Krstic all in double figures.

Prince on that 3 joins Rip!

Prince called on a late Whistle!

RJ must love playing verus Prince!

RJ to the line!

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Another late whistle........I guess Prince held his leg or something, but RJ to the line!


----------



## Lord-SMX

give a T on flip!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Prince hits a 3 to beat the shot clock...50-47 Nets...

RJ drives, and gets a late whistle...hits both...52-47


----------



## Lord-SMX

we doing well


----------



## ghoti

Another double double for RJ.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

RJ has owned Prince since their rookie years!


----------



## Petey

Krstic just called on his 3rd, on the push off trying to get the board... no one saw Carter being pushed into the front row?

Rip with the triple, he's extended his game as well.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

noooo krstic w/ 3 fouls!

they have to give krstic the ball more


----------



## Lord-SMX

nooo krstic!


----------



## Petey

WOW, Carter going baseline, Rip moves his shoulder into VC. Pistons' 3rd...

Carter to Krstic, no good.

Nets up 2.

Sheed backs Krstic down, misses, RJ with the board.

Kidd with the pull!

Good!

Nets up 4!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Collins misses...loose ball foul on Nenad (his third)

Rip hits a three...Nets up 52-50.

Vince fouled by Rip...Nenad can't hit under the hoop....Sheed misses...rebound RJ...

Kidd hits a jumper...54-50 Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Billups misses, rebound Collins...

Kidd hits again from the same spot!  Nets up 56-50.

Time out Detroit.


----------



## Real

Kidd hits!

Timeout Detroit! 

Nets-56
Detroit-50


----------



## Petey

Kidd is draining them!

Nets up 6, 6:51 to go in the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Nenad back to being tentative...


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

If Curly misses another open look because he's shook about getting his shot blocked I'm going to scream at my tv and have him not hear me.... :biggrin: Still Curly needs to just catch and dunk!


----------



## Lord-SMX

jk is gettin hot!

lol you don't want to mess w/ a Hot kidd, Posting up VC, RJ vs Price, and Krstic w/ 10first half pts!


----------



## AJC NYC

Yeah oh baby yeah!! Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!Yeah oh baby yeah!!


----------



## Lord-SMX

lol


----------



## justasking?

Kidd getting the feel of things now!!! :clap: :clap: 

Go Nets!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Def Nets!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

billups hits a jumper...56-52

Vince misses a long 2...rebound Sheed...

Prince misses a three, rebound Vince...RJ drives and it gets poked away from him


----------



## netsgiants

i love agressive play.


----------



## Petey

Ah... RJ drives and Billups slap at the ball from behind for the strip!

That dirty *******!

Carter misses, Collins fouled on the follow.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Good job crashing the boards Collins!


----------



## Petey

Collins misses the first... and hits the 2nd.

Nets up 5.

Pistons will be over the limit with their next foul!

DRIVE RJ!

DRIVE VC!

Sheed with the wide open 3.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince drives, can't hit the reverse...collins get the rebound and is fouled...hits one of two. 57-52 Nets...

Sheed hits a three...58-55...


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

The Nets really need to improve on their Ft shooting as a team......THey really leave alot points on the court with the missed Ft.


----------



## Petey

Hmm Carter with a fancy under handed pass to Krstic, Wallace poked the pass away, Carter fouls Billups.

Can't compound a mistake with another...

-Petey


----------



## Real

This is shaping up to be one heck of a game, Pistons are starting to come back.Timeout Nets, and we're tied at 57


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Billups misses a three...rebound Kidd...Vince misses a rough shot on the break...

Sheed dunks it and ties it up at 57-57.

Time out Nets.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

VC being cute! :curse: ......Wallace shows him how to end a fast break with the a dunk!


----------



## Vinsane

we need to go to a lineup that matches up with the pistons and start driving again


----------



## Petey

Billups misses the 3, board by Kidd, pushes to Carter, one man in front of him, instead of going at the guy, Carter pulls up and throws up a hook...

DRIVE!

They will be over the limit.

Sheed ties it with a dunk.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> we need to go to a lineup that matches up with the pistons and start driving again


Carter did drive, he needed to draw contact there.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Ah man, they caught up.


----------



## Vinsane

i wish carter goes up strong and quit trying to be fancy he is 1-5 in the period


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I can't stand lazy, Cute azz plays when a simple play will do!


----------



## justasking?

Come on Nets!!!! Defense!!


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Billups misses the 3, board by Kidd, pushes to Carter, one man in front of him, instead of going at the guy, Carter pulls up and throws up a hook...
> 
> DRIVE!
> 
> They will be over the limit.
> 
> Sheed ties it with a dunk.
> 
> -Petey


That is what I mean why not draw the foul


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Carter did drive, he needed to draw contact there.
> 
> -Petey


He did not drive he faded away.


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Carter, misses.

Rip to Wallace for an Alley Opp.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Cmon man. Don't blow this lead.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince misses...rebound Sheed....

Ben with the allyoop from Rip...Pistons back up 2...

Kidd hits a long 2 and its all tied up at 59...


----------



## Petey

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> He did not drive he faded away.


He drove the lane, he was 3 feet of the rim and in the air instead of towards the basket, he faded.

But that was a drive. 

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Rip hits, pistons back in front...

Vince spins and hits in the paint...and its all tied up again. 61-61...


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Jkidd needs to take over now.......ANother Fade Away by VC.....He made it, but it's still frustrating.


----------



## Petey

Carter with the fade away, to tie the game.

Prince is now on Carter, guessing Flip is trying to mix it up.

Prince going to the line, could on Carter, his 3rd, Nets over the limit on the next one.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

sit vince down


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Prince fouled by vince...sheed misses a three...

Vince drives...misses...collins had it but its stripped away...

Rip hits...pistons up 63-61


----------



## Petey

RJ with the board, 2:19 to play in the 3rd.

Carter going basket, left hand, misses, Collins stripped.

Hamilton responds, Nets down 2.

Carter called on an offensive on the hook.

His 4th.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> sit vince down


He has to now with his 4th.

Billup hits the 3, and is fouled by McInnis... grrrr

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince called for an offensive foul...his 4th...McInnis in for him...

Billups hits a three as he gets fouled by McInnis :sigh:...hits the ft...pistons up 67-61


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> He drove the lane, he was 3 feet of the rim and in the air instead of towards the basket, he faded.
> 
> But that was a drive.
> 
> -Petey


He wasn't going at full speed when he recieved the pass, and he was lazy with the attack to the rim that's why he went with the cute behind the back..........Just go straight to the rim, and stop fading away if you ask me.........BS call by the way..


----------



## Vinsane

3 fouls in the quarter for vince his last couple of games he has done nothing but foul and here goes the game I want vince to shoot but 8 times in the 3rd is to much i could see if it was the 4th


----------



## Petey

Jackson going to the left handed hook over Wallace, pulls Nets to within 4.

Jackson guarding Sheed, fades, and Kidd with the board.

Kidd to Robinson for the 3, rims out... grrrr

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5

did i not say that the 3rd quater will **** us up??!!! >.<


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jackson hits a hook, cuts the lead to 4...

sheed misses...rebound Kidd...Cliff has a three go in and out...rebound Sheed...

Sheed misses a long 2...rebound RJ...

nets holding for 1...


----------



## AUNDRE

[email protected] 

he needs to stop fouling


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Smart possession guys!


----------



## Petey

Billups to Wallace, misses, RJ with the board, how many board do the Nets small Big 3 have?

Nets passing too much, 24 second violation as RJ's shot hits...

-Petey


----------



## Real

24 second violation! 

INSTANT REPLAY PLEASE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

It was out of his hands even though he hesitated!


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> 3 fouls in the quarter for vince his last couple of games he has done nothing but foul and here goes the game I want vince to shoot but 8 times in the 3rd is to much i could see if it was the 4th


Ah your time has come


----------



## Vincanity15311

WTF was that..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ hits, but they are saying its a 24 second violation. Boooooo

Prince misses a halfcourt shot...

End of the 3rd. Pistons lead 67-63.


----------



## Petey

Prince with a 3 from 10 feet insde the half court line, misses.

Nets down 4.

67-63 going into the 4th.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Hbwoy said:


> Ah your time has come


???


----------



## mjm1

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> RJ hits, but they are saying its a 24 second violation. Boooooo
> 
> Prince misses a halfcourt shot...
> 
> End of the 3rd. Pistons lead 67-63.


they should review on buzzer beaters THEY SHOULD ****ING REVIEW IT


----------



## Petey

Hey, RJ with 13 boards in 29 minutes, wth?

Pistons on a chuck fest?

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

I have a really bad feeling about the fourth quarter.


----------



## Petey

Hey Collins with 7 boards even.

Not pretty offensively, but contributing a 2nd game in a row!

Nice!

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

mcinnis should be shot for passing with 2 ****ing seconds on the ****ing clock


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

THey should review that before the start of the 4th because even though RJ hesitated (Again) it did come out right before 1 went to 0 on the shot clock.....It's the clock not the noise of the buzzer!


----------



## fruitcake

RJ needs to get more touches.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

mjm1 said:


> they should review on buzzer beaters THEY SHOULD ****ING REVIEW IT


 it wasn't really a buzzer beater though, there was still time left on the clock.

If they reviewed shot clock violations, that'd slow the whole game down.


----------



## Real

The shot was really, really close. The call could have gone ethier way.


----------



## Phenom Z28

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Jkidd needs to take over now.......ANother Fade Away by VC.....He made it, but it's still frustrating.


I don't know why it's frustrating...that's his game and he often does make them.


----------



## Petey

Arroyo in for Billups?

Hits.

Vaughn in.

McInnis misses, Jackson board, with another HOOK!

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

mjm1 said:


> mcinnis should be shot for passing with 2 ****ing seconds on the ****ing clock


he had no shot that's why he kicked it out to RJ who hesitated with the wide open shot!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Arroyo hits to start the 4th...Pistons up 6...

McInnis misses...jackson rebounds and hits. Nets back down 4...

Prince drives and is fouled by jackson...3rd on him.


----------



## Petey

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I don't know why it's frustrating...that's his game and he often does make them.


Pistons had 4 fouls with 6+ to play!

You drive so we go to the line on tick tack fouls... they risk losing players and we slow down the pace giving the small Big 3 little breathers.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

GOD DAMN.. those shots are tooo close


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Prince hits both...Pistons up 71-65

Cliff misses in the corner...rebound Prince...Arroyo misses...rebound Cliff...

McInnis misses...rebound McDyess...Ben misses....over the back called on McDyess.


----------



## Petey

Robinson to McInnis, misses the floater.

Nets are down to 40% from the field.

Krstic in as McDyess was called going over the back.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Jackson with a stupid fade away... why not bring it into the post where you've now hit a few hooks?

Nets 65-71.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad in for Cliffy.

Jackson misses...rebound Big Ben...Evans misses...rebound Vaughn...

RJ drives...gets it knocked away...3 seconds on the shot clock...RJ misses, rebound nenad and puts it back in. 71-67 Pistons


----------



## Petey

Sheed checking in.

RJ with the shot, Krstic with the board and a hook.

Nets down 4.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Come on to many missed oppurtunities here.....only down 6, and we're down 4 now.....DEFENSE!


----------



## theKidd-5

wow first game ive seen wear kidd wasnt reoreded a assist!


----------



## Real

Starting to get back into it!


----------



## Petey

Sheed with a 3, pulls Krstic away... RJ with another board.

That is how he's rebounding so easily tonight?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Sheed misses a three...rebound RJ...

Nenad misses under the hoop, but gets fouled...going to the line for 2.


----------



## Dooch

Nenad Krstic drew the foul and will shoot free throws after the commercial break. 71-67 Pistons. Cmon Nets.


----------



## Vinsane

Vince has 5 fouls his last three games LOL


----------



## Lord-SMX

wtf when did we go down!


----------



## NR 1

C`mon Krstic


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

theKidd-5 said:


> wow first game ive seen wear kidd wasnt reoreded a assist!


 according to the box score, he has 2.


----------



## Jizzy

Please win this game.


----------



## Lord-SMX

we need to win this game god damm it!


----------



## Jizzy

I'm so scared.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I don't know why it's frustrating...that's his game and he often does make them.


It's frustrating because he misses more of the Fade Aways then he makes, and he has the ability to take it to the rim whenever he wants, but he settles for Fade Aways that are not easy shots.....Just because he makes them doesn't mean they're smart and good shots!


----------



## Petey

Krstic goes 1 of 2 at the line.

Nets down 3.

8:16 to play.

Dice with a duce.

Kidd is now on Hamilton.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> It's frustrating because he misses more of the Fade Aways then he makes, and he has the ability to take it to the rim whenever he wants, but he settles for Fade Aways that are not easy shots.....Just because he makes them doesn't mean they're smart and good shots!


well spoken


----------



## Dooch

Nenad Krstic splits his free throws, 71-68 Detroit. Antonio McDyess hit the jumper. Richard Jefferson hits in the paint.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad misses the first....hits the second. Pistons up 71-68

Sheed hits...RJ answers...73-70..


----------



## Lord-SMX

wtf.... we down 5! We need to score and play [email protected]


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Lets go only down 5


----------



## Jizzy

****


----------



## Petey

RJ breaks down the D.

Caught the ball and went at the hoop in the same motion.

Arroyo drives to the hoop.

Where is Carter? Nets need to make a run now.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Carlos Arroyo splits through and gets into the paint for the lay-up. Jason Collins and Vince Carter about to check in. Nenad Krstic misses the wide-open jumper. Offensive foul on Detroit.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Arroyo drives and hits...Nenad misses a long jumper, rebound by Detroir...

Offensive foul called on arroyo...nets down 75-70


----------



## Lord-SMX

stop arroyo


----------



## Petey

RJ to Krstic, misses.

Arroyo called on an offensive.

Carter and Collins back with 6:33 to play.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

this is frustrating..


----------



## Jizzy

We could have won this game.


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> RJ breaks down the D.
> 
> Caught the ball and went at the hoop in the same motion.
> 
> Arroyo drives to the hoop.
> 
> Where is Carter? Nets need to make a run now.
> 
> -Petey


to early to bring back vince


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Curly I'm going to AAAAAHHAHAAHHAH!.......How can you miss so many point blank shots!


----------



## Petey

Krstic misses down low, Prince drives, Collins called on a blocking foul... as he was still moving.

RJ is checking back in... ALREADY.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

McInnis misses inside..krstic misses on the put back...

Collins called for a blocking foul at the other end...Prince hits one of two. Pistons up 76-70

RJ in for McInnis


----------



## Dooch

Cmon Nenad convert! We missed on consecutive tries, blocking foul on NJN. Tayshaun Prince free throws, misses the first free throw and hits on the second free throw,76-70 Detroit Pistons.


----------



## Lord-SMX

starters vs starters!


----------



## Vinsane

we are goin to kristic to much


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> to early to bring back vince


No it's not.

It's better to bring him in down 5 with 6+ to play than when you are down more than that and a few minutes to play.

Pistons called on their 3rd team foul.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Foul called on Rip Hamilton, third team foul against the Detroit Pistons.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul called on Rip...

5:58 left in the 4th. Pistons up 76-70.


----------



## Dooch

Cmon Nets fight back and regain the lead. WIN THIS GAME! :curse:


----------



## Lord-SMX

we need some stops!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Still there, but we've missed so many oppurtunities on the offensive end of the court that we're shooting ourselfes in the foot.......We should be tied by now and not down 6........We need to get into the penalty!


----------



## Jizzy

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Phenom Z28

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> It's frustrating because he misses more of the Fade Aways then he makes, and he has the ability to take it to the rim whenever he wants, but he settles for Fade Aways that are not easy shots.....Just because he makes them doesn't mean they're smart and good shots!


If he's trying to conserve energy and not get injured then they are very smart and good shots, especially when he's making them.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince misses...rebound Big Ben...

Prince hits at the other end...pistons up 8...


----------



## Petey

Nets down 6, Carter with the tough shot, in and out.

Prince off the Wallace screen.

Pistons up 8.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

we NEED A RUNnn


----------



## Vinsane

This loss goes on vince


----------



## Dooch

39% shooting for NJ, 43% shooting for Detroit. Tayshaun Prince hits on the jumper extends the lead to 8. Vince Carter hits the jumper. Rasheed Wallace hits the jumper, well defended by Nenad Krstic. Vince Carter rims in the shot.


----------



## Petey

Carter with the fade, has 21.

Nets need some stops with 5 to play.

Sheed hits the jumper.

Carter spins, HITS as it rims in!!! 

Nets down 6!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits a fadeaway...cuts the lead to 6...

Sheed answers...lead back up to 8...

Carter with a turnaround...pistons up 6..


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

We need to make 2 stops!


----------



## Lord-SMX

we need some stops


----------



## Jizzy

This sucks, major time.


----------



## XRay34

Its official, nets are a .500 quality team

pathetic could never win a meaningfull game against a good team

they need players to go down 1st minute or play crap

growing old


----------



## Petey

Rip drives and is fouled by Krstic.

His 4th.

His game has really expanded over he years!

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

misssssssssss


----------



## Dooch

Richard Hamilton gets free throws after the foul is called on us. Hamilton hits on a pair of free throws. Richard Jefferson up high to get the dunk off the feed from Jason Kidd. NENAD KRSTIC BLOCK! Nenad get hits on the interior and no foul called.


----------



## Petey

Kidd to RJ for the LOB!

Nets down 6.

KRSTIC WITH A BLOCK ON RIP!

Kidd to Krstic, Krstic blocked, lotta contact.

Billups hits.

Nets down 8.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

what *****


----------



## XRay34

dang those f'ers good

detroit/san antonio II looks like


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Rip fouled by nenad...hits both...82-74 Pistons...

RJ with the big allyoop from Kidd! 81-76 Pistons.

Rip blocked by nenad! Who has it "blocked" at the other end...

Billups drives and hits...84-76 Pistons. Time out.


----------



## Vinsane

well lets hope philly loses
we are goin to kristic to much


----------



## Petey

Lord-SMX said:


> what *****


As I said... LOTTA contact.

-Petey


----------



## kidd2rj

what the hell was that? how come nets get absolutely no calls down the stretch in tight games. that was a blatant foul. cmon refs


----------



## Jizzy

Detroit is just to good. ****


----------



## Phenom Z28

Is it just me or is Rip the most annoying player in the league? His stupid face mask, the way he dribbles for a foul shot, when he makes those reggie miller catch and fall-aways. Even his name annoys me.


----------



## Dooch

84-76 Detroit leads with approximately 3:15 left in the 4th quarter.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> dang those f'ers good
> 
> detroit/san antonio II looks like


 That'd be so boring since they were the two safe preseason picks. It's better when it ends up being something interesting that no one expected.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Just down 6, and Curly needs to get left at a StreetBall game at RUcker Park during the summer to get some nastiness in him!......He could have dunked that attempted but again hesitated and let SHeed get back into Position instead of just spinning and throwing it down.


----------



## Lord-SMX

krstic gets no calls


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Some brutal non-calls


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince drives misses...gets it back...misses again, but Collins tips it in...84-78 Pistons...

Billups misses, rebound Prince.. who misses...goes out off Collins...


----------



## XRay34

lmao jkason collins f'n bl0wz!


----------



## Petey

Carter with the shot, no board... RJ to Carter... no, Krstic no. Collins with his 9th board and the put back.

Billups to Prince... no, Prince shoots, Collins crashes the board and knocks it out of bounds.

Pistons TO.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

bum you ****ing ****


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Time out Detroit. 2:21 left in the game...84-78 Pistons.


----------



## mjm1

****, i cant tell you how disappointed i am


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter misses, gets his own rebound, Jason Collins on the tip-in. Cmon Collins grab the rebound. Timeout Detroit.


----------



## Petey

We still have time, just need to get some stops.

It's not like the Pistons are lighting it up...

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Well if we can't get at least 2 more stops and make our baskets after those stops this game doesn't look good!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic 5-14 from the field, with a couple of missed tips and a couple that should've been called on the Wallaces. Also 5 boards - all offensive. He's been setting some great picks...


----------



## NR 1

Nets need 3pointer


----------



## funkylikemonkey

Carter15Nets said:


> lmao jkason collins f'n bl0wz!


he's actually kept us in this game, good rebounding, great defense just that one missed rebound doesn't mean he blows


----------



## Lord-SMX

RJ w/ 14boards!


----------



## Lord-SMX

1foul, 0blocks/steals, 5 dimes


----------



## Vincanity15311

GAMe


----------



## XRay34

when it rains it pours

teams continue to scorch us


----------



## Petey

Hamilton hits a 3, as Kidd was playing off him.

Carter with a drive and a PRETTY layup.

Billups with a 3.

Nets down 10 now. 90-80.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Rip hits a clutch three...Pistons up 87-78..

Vince drives and lays it in...87-80...

Billups nails a three...90-80...time out nets.

1:35 left to play.


----------



## XRay34

Nets 7-8

pathetic


----------



## Dooch

2:21 left in the 4th quarter and play resumes. 3-pointer by Richard Hamilton. Vince Carter sneaks in for the lay-up. Chauncey Billups hits the 3-ball and extends the lead to 10 points. :curse: Play ****ing defense!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Man **** the Pistons.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

perimeter defense, others have it, Nets ... not so much.


----------



## Vinsane

well thats it


----------



## Jizzy

****, *****, ****, ***, ****, ****, *****, *****, ****


----------



## Mogriffjr

well you guys wanted Carter to take more shots lol...12/28...RJ had an efficient 6/10...


----------



## XRay34

If Nets lose to 1-15 Raptors, season is unofficailly officially over


----------



## NR 1

can`t belive this sh###


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Game over!......The inability of our team to jump out against 3 point shooters is unreal.......Well it was a good game......Up until our achilis heal came back to haunt us "DEFENSE"!


----------



## Jizzy

Nets don;t have any defense. Those other win the other team just couldn't make shots.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> well thats it


Not until Billups goes down or Hamilton's mask gets CRUSHED!

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter drives, passes through Krstic' legs.

Where are the hands Krstic?

Nets fouling...

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

great we ****ing [email protected]


----------



## Vinsane

well carter was agressive but missed to many shots we have no d pistons scored 50 on us in the second philly up 1 about to move 2 games atop atlantic


----------



## Petey

Carter takes a shot from Rip and is holding his back... grrr

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince tries to go to nenad...goes out of bounds...

Collins fouls billups...pistons turn it over...

1:01 left to play


----------



## Vinsane

50-35 in second now that is good d


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd misses...pistons ball...

nenad fouls rip...hits both. 92-80.

50 seconds left.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> well carter was agressive but missed to many shots we have no d pistons scored 50 on us in the second philly up 1 about to move 2 games atop atlantic


He was more aggressive, much more, maybe his back was bothering him in the last few games... but you have to draw contact when you are 3 feet from the basket.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I'm keeping the faith that we can right the ship and make the pieces work, but something about this squad just isn't meshing.........Some pieces fit, but there are pieces of the puzzle that just aren't connecting!


----------



## Petey

Hey RJ at the line. But too late.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

yea RIP most underated player on the planet!!!


----------



## Vincanity15311

idk wat to say, their shots were just not going in..


----------



## XRay34

celgtics better beat sixers

would at least make up for this


----------



## XRay34

is vince stat padding with 1 min to go?


----------



## Dooch

Oh well! We have to come out Saturday and kick the **** out of Toronto.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ drives and is fouled...hits 1 of 2...92-81 Pistons

Vaughn fouls Billups...hits 1 of 2...93-81

Collins misses a three....and the Net aren't fouling.


----------



## Petey

RJ hits 20 in the lose.

And Billup hits 2.

Collins throws up a 3... :/

Pistons lose the ball.

Nets didn't hit a 3 tonight.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince lays it in...

Final score.
Pistons 93
Nets 83


----------



## Petey

Carter drives, hits.

Pistons hold.

93-83.

So close... so far, didn't even break Billups legs.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

why won't vince shoot like this against teams that we are supposed to dominate


----------



## Dooch

93-83 Final score between the New Jersey Nets and the Detroit Pistons. Nets better come out with more energy against Toronto and absolutely kick the **** out of them.


----------



## justasking?

What a frustrating game. :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## fruitcake

plah

hopefully philly loses and we still have division lead

because we play raptors on saturday and we should win that one.


----------



## NR 1

Pistons had 10 3-pointers made..
Nets had 0 YES 0


----------



## XRay34

thank god i only watched last 5 min

got home late


----------



## Petey

fruitcake said:


> plah
> 
> hopefully philly loses and we still have division lead
> 
> because we play raptors on saturday and we should win that one.


76ers won last night... didn't they?

They are already up, a lose brings us back to a tie.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vinsane said:


> why won't vince shoot like this against teams that we are supposed to dominate


It's not Vince, it's the offensive strategy.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter15Nets said:


> thank god i only watched last 5 min
> 
> got home late


Actually too bad, it was a great game. It sucks that we lost but it was a battle.


----------



## Vinsane

fruitcake said:


> plah
> 
> hopefully philly loses and we still have division lead
> 
> because we play raptors on saturday and we should win that one.


Key Word *SHOULD* but with this team nothing is guarenteed


----------



## ghoti

How many games are you going to win when you hit no threes and the other team hits 10?


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> why won't vince shoot like this against teams that we are supposed to dominate


Carter was 13 of 29 tonight.

That is NOT good shooting.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=220925

Vote for the player of the game


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> 76ers won last night... didn't they?
> 
> They are already up, a lose brings us back to a tie.
> 
> -Petey


a loss and the sixers are still up a game


----------



## XRay34

VC needs to get his act together vs. Toronto

1-15 man if we lose

naw we wont, too easy.......


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

fruitcake said:


> plah
> 
> hopefully philly loses and we still have division lead
> 
> because we play raptors on saturday and we should win that one.


For me I don't get excited about beating the Raptors,Lakers,BoBcats of the NBA because you know what you're suppossed to beat those teams, and all it is simply put is "Fools Gold"......This team is very frustrating because for spirts and moments in a game we look like we can play with anyone, but that's it "They're just Spirts and moments, and not a whole game against the good teams in this league"........Again I want this team to succeed, but something about the make up of this team just doesn't sit well with me the more I see us play and the season moves along game after game.....All in all a very disappointing night.....Not even a hard foul on Billups!


----------



## squaleca

13 of 29 aint bad but yea 10-0 3 pointers yikes 30 points!!!


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Carter was 13 of 29 tonight.
> 
> That is NOT good shooting.
> 
> -Petey


it 45% shooting
and i predicted right 
rip scored 30
billups scored 20
prince scored 17


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> VC needs to get his act together vs. Toronto
> 
> 1-15 man if we lose
> 
> naw we wont, too easy.......


lets go into the game with a attitude not underestimating the raptors anyone can beat us


----------



## mjm1

Vinsane said:


> a loss and the sixers are still up a game


no if the sixers lose they have a HALF game lead in the atlantic.


----------



## AUNDRE

blahh


we blew it 

another L


----------



## mjm1

Dumpy just lost 10,000 ucash points to SeaNet.


----------



## XRay34

least vc got his stats

that stat padding mf


----------



## Dooch

Thank god I did not bet any UCash on this game. I'll definitely bet on the game against the Toronto Raptors.


----------



## XRay34

f devils lost too

if knicks lose, all 3 locals lose tonight


----------



## Omega

Petey said:


> Carter was 13 of 29 tonight.
> 
> That is NOT good shooting.
> 
> -Petey


 thats like 45%. if he had made one more it woulda been like 50%. its not _that_ bad but look what rip did. man he was effecient. also i wish carter would got to the line more. he was only there once. kidd is the only one who i thought should have played better. only 8-5-5. cmon. i really wish we won this one. =[


----------



## Phenom Z28

squaleca said:


> 13 of 29 aint bad but yea 10-0 3 pointers yikes 30 points!!!


let's not forget that he was contending with 7 footers all night long.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> it 45% shooting
> and i predicted right
> rip scored 30
> billups scored 20
> prince scored 17


My bad, mental break down.

You are correct Vinsane.

-Petey


----------



## Copper

You guys got a good team but as I thought from day 1 VC goes into his one on one mode and forgets about his teammates, he was well covered by Rip and Tay tonight and had to make some circus shots to keep his % respectable. He needs to understand that although his stats may suffer? the team will be better when he penetrates and kicks to RJ or Nenad or Kidd for an open jumper, rather than forcing the ESPN highlight shot.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Copper said:


> You guys got a good team but as I thought from day 1 VC goes into his one on one mode and forgets about his teammates, he was well covered by Rip and Tay tonight and had to make some circus shots to keep his % respectable. He needs to understand that although his stats may suffer? the team will be better when he penetrates and kicks to RJ or Nenad or Kidd for an open jumper, rather than forcing the ESPN highlight shot.


............................What?!


----------



## Vinsane

Copper said:


> You guys got a good team but as I thought from day 1 VC goes into his one on one mode and forgets about his teammates, he was well covered by Rip and Tay tonight and had to make some circus shots to keep his % respectable. He needs to understand that although his stats may suffer? the team will be better when he penetrates and kicks to RJ or Nenad or Kidd for an open jumper, rather than forcing the ESPN highlight shot.


someone tell this guy to go back to his own forum we need more of this from vince
also nets now 10 in the east


----------



## Copper

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> ............................What?!


Should I type bigger?


----------



## Copper

Hey fellas I am not tryin to start a pissin contest I am stating my opinion. Why are you acting like I just flashed ya?


----------



## GM3

Vinsane said:


> someone tell this guy to go back to his own forum we need more of this from vince
> also nets now 10 in the east


everyone is welcomed here to post their opinions.


----------



## 7M3

Copper said:


> You guys got a good team but as I thought from day 1 VC goes into his one on one mode and forgets about his teammates, he was well covered by Rip and Tay tonight and had to make some circus shots to keep his % respectable. He needs to understand that although his stats may suffer? the team will be better when he penetrates and kicks to RJ or Nenad or Kidd for an open jumper, rather than forcing the ESPN highlight shot.


What a dumb post. Yeah, the only reason his percentage was respectable was because he made shots.  

The only reason the Nets were even in the game was Vince's scoring down low.

Until the Nenad Krstic and Jason Collins learn how to finish the basketball at the rim, this will be an average offensive basketball team.


----------



## 514balla

well its obvious that this is probably the first time you've watched the nets play.We all been on vince lately for being too selfish and not looking out for himself,this is the type of game i want him to play night in and night out


----------



## NickDaKing

7M3 said:


> What a dumb post. Yeah, the only reason his percentage was respectable was because he made shots.
> 
> The only reason the Nets were even in the game was Vince's scoring down low.
> 
> Until the Nenad Krstic and Jason Collins learn how to finish the basketball at the rim, this will be an average offensive basketball team.


very true


----------



## Vinsane

514balla said:


> well its obvious that this is probably the first time you've watched the nets play.We all been on vince lately for being too selfish and not looking out for himself,this is the type of game i want him to play every night in and night out


me to at least 20-25 shots a night but i would like to see him get to the line more


----------



## Copper

I just think if RJ is playin 41 minutes and hitting 6-10 while VC is playing 38 and launching 29 shots...RJ needs more shots. Calling my post dumb for pointing this out is an odd response. Im sorry if my opinion of a player on your team offends you.


----------



## HB

Copper said:


> Hey fellas I am not tryin to start a pissin contest I am stating my opinion. Why are you acting like I just flashed ya?


I believe you have decent intentions but some nets fans and Vince fans have actually been expecting him to shoot more. He has been due for a breakout game for a while now. I cant really imagine how the nets would have been in this game if not for his 20-25 points


----------



## 7M3

Copper said:


> I just think if RJ is playin 41 minutes and hitting 6-10 while VC is playing 38 and launching 29 shots...RJ needs more shots. Calling my post dumb for pointing this out is an odd response. Im sorry if my opinion of a player on your team offends you.



The reason RJ hit 6-10 was because he was able to pick his spots. Vince needs to carry the offense.


----------



## Copper

7M3 said:


> What a dumb post. Yeah, the only reason his percentage was respectable was because he made shots.
> 
> The only reason the Nets were even in the game was Vince's scoring down low.
> 
> Until the Nenad Krstic and Jason Collins learn how to finish the basketball at the rim, this will be an average offensive basketball team.


 Read the post ...I believe it said circus shots :clown: dear lord...what was I thinking posting beliefs and opinions about a basketball player on a basketball forum????? :banana:


----------



## NickDaKing

i want to see RJ take more shots


----------



## Vinsane

Copper said:


> I just think if RJ is playin 41 minutes and hitting 6-10 while VC is playing 38 and launching 29 shots...RJ needs more shots. Calling my post dumb for pointing this out is an odd response. Im sorry if my opinion of a player on your team offends you.


didnt pippen shoot like that when he played with jordan
jordan 30+
pippen 15-


----------



## Vinsane

NickDaKing said:


> i want to see RJ take more shots


he needs to take at least more than kristic


----------



## Copper

Hbwoy said:


> I believe you have decent intentions but some nets fans and Vince fans have actually been expecting him to shoot more. He has been due for a breakout game for a while now. I cant really imagine how the nets would have been in this game if not for his 20-25 points


 I completely agree, believe it or not I like the Nets and wish them well against all teams but my Pistons of course. My point was that VC took some forced shots when all he needed to do was kick it to a teammate at the end of his drives. He draws defensive attention everytime he moves and he will create numerous open shots for RJ and others if he does this more often.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Copper said:


> Should I type bigger?


Vince is arguably one of the best team players in the league. He's always thinking pass before shoot... This is the first game of the season where he looked for his own shot and tried to create for himself. You act as if he's been pulling an AI all season when in actuality he's been extremely passive.


----------



## Copper

Vinsane said:


> didnt pippen shoot like that when he played with jordan
> jordan 30+
> pippen 15-


 Are you seriously comparing VC to MJ and RJ to PIP? and my post was crazy??? I think VC and RJ are both superstars and should be getting 15-22 shots respectively per night. The higher # of shots going to the hot hand. But to let RJ get away with only getting up 10 shots is un acceptable.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Copper said:


> But to let RJ get away with only getting up 10 shots is un acceptable.


You do know that Vince has had a game where he only had 10 shot attempts too right?

RJ is _not_ a great offensive shooter yet. He's great at driving and getting ot the line. He's great getting opening up the floor for others...but he's still not a great shooter.


----------



## 7M3

Copper said:


> Read the post ...I believe it said circus shots :clown: dear lord...what was I thinking posting beliefs and opinions about a basketball player on a basketball forum????? :banana:


What constitutes a circus shot? The guy made shots. Period.


----------



## Copper

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Vince is arguably one of the best team players in the league. He's always thinking pass before shoot... This is the first game of the season where he looked for his own shot and tried to create for himself. You act as if he's been pulling an AI all season when in actuality he's been extremely passive.


 I understand what you are saying and I agree that Vince needs to be aggressive at the offensive end, but try to hear me when I say that he can be aggressive without forcing things and while keeping his teammates involved. The nearest player to him in terms of shots tonight was Kristic with 5-14 then Kidd 4-10 and RJ 6-10. No way Nenad is second is fg attempts on any night.


----------



## 7M3

I expected RJ to significantly up his scoring this year, to the 22-23 PPG range, but it's becoming clear to me that RJ dosen't want more shots. He'd rather shoot less, and hit a higher percentage. He's essentially got free reign in this offense to shoot, and he still ends up with 10-15 shot attempts a night. This isn't a bad thing, it's just the type of player he is.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Copper said:


> I understand what you are saying and I agree that Vince needs to be aggressive at the offensive end, but try to hear me when I say that he can be aggressive without forcing things and while keeping his teammates involved. The nearest player to him in terms of shots tonight was Kristic with 5-14 then Kidd 4-10 and RJ 6-10. No way Nenad is second is fg attempts on any night.


Vince doesn't usually force things. When he forced tonight it was while he was driving to the hoop and getting things done that were for the benefit of the team. He only had a select few jump shots that were actually _forced_ that didn't go in.

BTW, on average Vince is only putting up 17 shots a game.


----------



## Copper

7M3 said:


> What constitutes a circus shot? The guy made shots. Period.


 Fadeaway leaner that touches backboard and all the iron on the rim before it falls, driving into 3 defenders before flipping it up with enough english to leave scabs on the leather. Simply forcing alot of shots unnecesarilly when he coulda hit the open man after drawing multiple defenders with his dribble. I guess Im just used to watching the Pistons style of ball, always kicking it to the open guy.


----------



## Phenom Z28

The Nets have been trying that strategy all season...The problem is the Nets don't have the same kind of shooters Detroit has.


----------



## Copper

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> The Nets have been trying that strategy all season...The problem is the Nets don't have the same kind of shooters Detroit has.


 I would live with RJ and Kidd shooting on an open kick. And to a lesser extent Uncle Cliffy and Nenad.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Neither Kidd or Jefferson's strengths are their jump shots.


----------



## Copper

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Neither Kidd or Jefferson's strengths are their jump shots.


 What Im trying to say is, let them try their open jumpers rather than having VC force the issue. Hey its just my opinion, if you would rather VC forces it into the defender and attempts the difficult shot rather than applying pressure to the defense and finding an open teammate? That is your opinion and you are welcome to it. There is alot to be said about temamtes sharing the ball and team chemistry, I will be interested to see how his teammates feel if he continues to ( as I call it) force shots and the team loses.


----------



## VC_15

Copper said:


> Fadeaway leaner that touches backboard and all the iron on the rim before it falls, driving into 3 defenders before flipping it up with enough english to leave scabs on the leather. Simply forcing alot of shots unnecesarilly when he coulda hit the open man after drawing multiple defenders with his dribble. I guess Im just used to watching the Pistons style of ball, always kicking it to the open guy.



* I guess Im just used to watching the Pistons style of ball always kicking it to the open guy* . Bingo

since you watched the games, you must've seen carter give nice! passes behind the back, no look passes and players just couldnt convert, it's just frustrating.


----------



## Copper

It is frustrating, I saw his passes to temamates...and I saw missed shots. But you cant stop making the pass for the easy shots. The teammate wont always make it, but ya gotta have faith in your teammate or there is no team chemistry.


----------



## Petey

VC_15 said:


> * I guess Im just used to watching the Pistons style of ball always kicking it to the open guy* . Bingo
> 
> since you watched the games, you must've seen carter give nice! passes behind the back, no look passes and players just couldnt convert, it's just frustrating.


Honestly this is one of the worst reasons to forcing shots. Teams combined shoot way below .500 percent. So that means... teams miss more than they make over a full season. So instead of passing the ball to open teammates players should start to force their shots because they feel a team mate will fail? Or fail to convert less contested shots?

That's when a team starts to stand around and watch. Remember the Nets-Lakers game? 

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

Copper said:


> It is frustrating, I saw his passes to temamates...and I saw missed shots. But you cant stop making the pass for the easy shots. The teammate wont always make it, but ya gotta have faith in your teammate or there is no team chemistry.



your right, but i think today was the first game i see vince that agressive and actually driving to the basket, and i actually saw him run the break today, which he usualy doesn't ( this year). I think he hooked Kristic with couple of passes, they almost all bounced out, he gave kidd a no look pass that was good, and i think he found Rj twice under the rim. Vc has Confidence in his teammates they just have to convert!!!


----------



## Petey

Wow... AND as a team the Nets are shotting at .443 and Vince Carter is at .436, his teammates are currently converting at a similar rate+. 

Now I'm not saying Carter shouldn't shoot, in fact he should, but did you see Rip tonight move without the ball? If Carter moved half as much as that, he have how many open looks off screens?

-Petey


----------



## Copper

Alright gents, hopefully I didnt offend anyone with my opinions and gave you a outside look at your team. Gotta get some zzzzs now. Good luck.


----------



## Phenom Z28

For the record...

Jason Kidd passed one person on the all-time scoring list tonight

190 Jason Kidd 11,837
191 Thurl Bailey 11,834

and Carter passed one also

213 Vince Carter 11,281
214 David Thompson 11,264


----------



## Petey

WOW... on the season Rip is at .507 from the field, don't even know if that includes tonight's game.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> For the record...
> 
> Jason Kidd passed one person on the all-time scoring list tonight
> 
> 190 Jason Kidd 11,837
> 191 Thurl Bailey 11,834
> 
> and Carter passed on also
> 
> 213 Vince Carter 11,281
> 214 David Thompson 11,264


 alteast some good stuff happened.


----------



## VC_15

Petey said:


> Wow... AND as a team the Nets are shotting at .443 and Vince Carter is at .436, his teammates are currently converting at a similar rate+.
> 
> Now I'm not saying Carter shouldn't shoot, in fact he should, but did you see Rip tonight move without the ball? If Carter moved half as much as that, he have how many open looks off screens?
> 
> -Petey



I think vc only forced about 3 shots today, the rest of them he was open he just didn't knock them down, but again , i saw something different vince tonight which is vc that drove to the basket. But this


> but did you see Rip tonight move without the ball? If Carter moved half as much as that, he have how many open looks off screens?


 could be said for any1. obviously, carter's game does not involve running off screens and moving without the ball. very few can do that such as reggie ( the one that i can come up with now). you could say the same thing about d-wade, lebron , kobe, t-mac, but their job is not running off screens and moving without the ball, their job is mainly getting the ball and creat something for them and for their teammates. Now if your saying vc didn't pass much today, i'de have to disagree with you, everytime he found a guy rolling or open he made the effort to give him the ball. But i do agree that 29 is too much ( i don't want him to be like kobe) but at least he's hitting a higher percentage than him. But hey , as long as i see improvement in his dedication to attack the basket and run the break, this will eventually help the team as we go along.


----------



## Dooch

*Photos/Images:*









New Jersey Nets coach Lawrence Frank signals to his players during the fourth quarter against the Detroit Pistons Wednesday night, Nov. 30, 2005 in East Rutherford, N.J.









New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter looks on as the Detroit Pistons are on the foul line during the fourth quarter Wednesday night, Nov. 30, 2005 in East Rutherford, N.J.









New Jersey Nets' Clifford Robinson defends as Detroit Pistons' Tayshaun Prince, left, attempts a shot during the fourth quarter Wednesday night, Nov. 30, 2005 in East Rutherford, N.J.









New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter (15) puts up a shot as he goes by Detroit Pistons' Darko Milicic, of Serbia-Montenegro, Wednesday night, Nov. 30, 2005 in East Rutherford, N.J. Pistons' Tayshaun Prince, lower left, looks on.









New Jersey Nets' Richard Jefferson hold off Detroit Pistons Ben Wallace, right, as he puts up a shot during the first quarter Wednesday night, Nov. 30, 2005 in East Rutherford, N.J. Pistons' Tayshaun Prince (22) looks on.


----------



## Brolic

I was at the game last night Stephen A. Smith showed up before the third quarter started and was talking to the Pistons players, as time goes on I like him less and less. Ghoti I think I saw your girl there was 4 of the dance team doing something at a stand when I was walking to my seat but about the game 
we missed too many open shots and Im convinced Nenad won't improve at finishing around the rim I was screaming take it strong every time he got the ball but he's just weak he misses to many easy baskets. Didn't get to see Billups get hurt but the Nets had a shot till a minute left


----------



## casebeck22

It was those red jerseys. Anyone like um?


----------

